# cat costume



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone just sent me this quick easy costume for a cat.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my God, that is just so awesome! My cats love paper bags but I don't know if they'd wear it for too long. Cute picture!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice 'Cat-in-the-bag' costume! 

He/she can also try the matching hat:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my, F-General, matched set!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's a hoot My cat loved paper bags as well, although I doubt she would have consented to wear one


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I am laughing so hard right now. That is hilarious.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

I ahve two cats. They love getting into paper bags and boxes.

I doubt if they would wear one.

But that is a great idea!


----------

